# Panting/Unusual Behaviour..



## chidawl

Daisy, my 4 year old Chi has been acting weird today. Our whole apartment is AC'd and since 9PM tonight she has been excessively panting and shaking a little more than usual.. and often laying on her tummy on the floor... she even tried napping on the floor a few hours ago which I found to be unusual for her as she is such a lapdog or a nester. It could be nothing, but I worry because she is just acting out of the ordinary. Any ideas what might be her problem? She might be slightly overweight, I'm not sure how much she weighs but ever since Zoey came home a year ago, she's progressively gained a couple pounds and is obviously a lot more chunky looking. Could her being a bit out of shape contribute to the panting? Any thoughts or comments on this is greatly appreciated! Thanks for your time! I always know I can come here with any little worry.. and at least someone will read and respond.


----------



## freedomchis

well if you think she has put on a bit of weight then maybe that is whats causing her to lie down and pant 
otherwise i am sorry i dont really know unless she is feeling a little under the weather


----------



## pompom

LOL, Are you sure shes had no boy doggys! would explain the weight gain and the panting,  Just a thought


----------



## Rubyfox

pompom said:


> LOL, Are you sure shes had no boy doggys! would explain the weight gain and the panting,  Just a thought


 
That was my first thought..

What about drinking, is she drinking more?


----------



## cocopuff

CoCo will start excessive panting and lie down in the middle of the room if a thunderstorm rolls through. They scare the her really bad and she usually ends up wigging out.


----------



## Yoshismom

My vet just informed me the other day that panting in small breeds can mean they are in pain. You may want to take her to the vet and find out what is going on.


----------



## reddobes

Yoshismom said:


> My vet just informed me the other day that panting in small breeds can mean they are in pain. You may want to take her to the vet and find out what is going on.


Panting and reluctance to move/jump, etc. can be a sign of neck or back pain or even abdominal pain. 
Panting can be associated w/ fear/anxiety
Panting can be seen w/ certain endocrine disorders - Hyperadrenocortism (Cushing's Disease)
Panting (or other changes in breathing patterns, coughing, etc) can also be a sign of early heart or primary lung diseases

I would recommend taking your dog in if the symptoms don't resolve quickly.


----------



## chidawl

My husband and I don't feed our dogs people food, so I called my sister because she was over the other day making dinner with me.. and she was making herself a veggie salad with celery, cucumber and tomatoes... I asked if she gave them any and she said YES.. she gave them some as treats for being good girls. She must have done this while I was out of the room. I always scold my family for feeding my dogs table scraps or anything else.. it's not good for them, even when it's not going to harm them, they still dont NEED it. I'm so scared and so angry. I know tomatoes are toxic right?? I doubt Zoey would have eaten any because she is so picky.

I'm going to bring Daisy to the vet for peace of mind, if nothing else..


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge

It can be a sign of infection and fever too, Take her to the Vet


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge

How is Daisy this morning? Better I hope


----------



## ItZy BiTzY

Update on Daisy??


----------



## chidawl

Sorry guys for the late update! Been very busy. The vet appointment went great and put all my worries to rest. However, the vet did mention luxating patellas. Not too serious of them, but we have to put Daisy on a bit of a diet since she is almost 7 pounds now!! This is probably due to competitive eating when Zoey was a pup. Other than that she is healthy as can be.  Thank you for all your responses to this thread! Daisy sends licks and tailwags to all. ;D


----------

